
An Introduction to Spacecraft Operations [video] - febin
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9923-space_ops_101
======
dpflan
Related: I saw that Canadian astronaut, Chris Hadfield, is offering a class on
"Space Exploration" on the Master Class site. I haven't used MC before, so I
cannot attest to the quality of the offering, but it seems interesting.

> _MC Course Site_ : [https://www.masterclass.com/classes/chris-hadfield-
> teaches-s...](https://www.masterclass.com/classes/chris-hadfield-teaches-
> space-exploration)

> _Chris Hadfield 's 'Space Oddity' music video from ISS_:
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo)

~~~
qrybam
I bought his master class when MC released it; if you’re into this kind of
thing I would highly recommend — Chris is a great resource of experience and
knowledge

~~~
dpflan
Excellent, thanks for the substantiation!

------
henrikeh
A few years back I attended a course on spacecraft operations at ESA. The
instructor had a quite inspiring goal for operations: maximizing mission
output.

He kind of touches upon it in the talk with the TV-SAt 1 situation where
operations really got to be creative and find _some_ solution to learn about
the problem. Other great examples of this mindset are the quite successful
Mars rovers, the Voyager spacecrafts and the Huygens probe.

~~~
mturmon
Spacecraft operations typically uses some kind of optimization approach, which
often contains some mix of human and automated pieces. It's fundamentally a
scheduling problem (in the sense of AI/CS/OR planning and scheduling), but in
a complex domain with geometric constraints on several levels (solar angle,
pointing, telemetry), other constraints (like fuel and instrument
restrictions), and observational goals.

One example of observation planning for an upcoming mission is CLASP (to be
used in NISAR, ~2023 launch):
[https://ai.jpl.nasa.gov/public/projects/clasp/](https://ai.jpl.nasa.gov/public/projects/clasp/)

------
bhaavan
What kind of license is the video on? Can I upload it to youtube for a better
viewing experience?

~~~
lorenzhs
It's already there, uploaded by the official media.ccc.de account:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO0VrixLz7U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO0VrixLz7U).
Please don't upload CCC videos to YouTube on your own. The license permits it,
but it's not cool to do so.

~~~
bhaavan
Great. I will not, as it already is uploaded there to avoid de-duping. My
reasoning was that I find the viewing experience there better, and that place
is a better place to search videos later on. But given that video already
exists there, there is no reason for me to do it.

~~~
late2part
Yes, you wouldn't want to go making congress with chaotic communications, now,
would you?

------
canada_dry
The guy is able to very concisely describe what are very complicated
concepts... which is even more impressive considering that english probably
isn't his first language.

